# CSS SDX 15 Build



## bassman_soundking

Like the title says. I have built and still finishing a ported css sdx 15" ported enclosure, and was wondering if anyone was interested. I have seen a bunch here. If there is interest i will supply specs and pics. Thanx


----------



## robbo266317

*Re: Any intersest in another css sdx 15 build?*

I would like to see the results. :yes:


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: Any intersest in another css sdx 15 build?*

There is always interest in any sub build. The more builds we add to the "Subwoofer Database" the more ideas we create for other people to learn from. Looking forward to your build! :T


----------



## bassman_soundking

*Re: Any intersest in another css sdx 15 build?*

I am like a lot of others on here, with a slighter budget. I collect subs and experiment with them. I have a few different ones: eD spv.3 15".....eD 190v.2 18"..... Crystal mobile sounds CPMX2 15"....Audiopulse 12" axis......among others. Anyway I just decided to builsd an enclosure for the CSS SDX 15" this time.


----------



## bassman_soundking

*Re: Any intersest in another css sdx 15 build?*

Please forgive me in advance for my limited wood working skills, at least compared to the others here on this forum. I feel inferior already. I had this sub in a test enclosure sealed, as I see most ppl doing them that way. In the end I love ported!! I decided to go as big as I could with one sheet of mdf. I used all the scraps I have from other builds as bracing to save cost.

I decided to go with (2) (6") pvc ports instead of an l-port this time in order to have a choice in tuning depending on what I am doing that day. I will leave both ports open during music and block one during movies.

3/4" mdf is actually 49"x97"

I went with 49 tallx18.5 widex22 deep. I wanted a small footprint for this one to help with waf. 

I have an internal volume of 8.296 ft^3 net tuned to 28.12 hz when using both vents, and an internal volume of 8.6 ft^3tuned to 19.98 when using one vent and other blocked using a pvc test plug.


----------



## bassman_soundking

*Re: Any intersest in another css sdx 15 build?*

I have pictures uploading to photo bucket currently. As soon as they are ready I'll post em up.


----------



## bassman_soundking

*Re: Any intersest in another css sdx 15 build?*


















































































I will take more pics later of the enclosure all put together with the sub installed soon. I havent decided how to finish sub yet. I haven't even routered the sides yet.


----------



## bassman_soundking

*Re: Any intersest in another css sdx 15 build?*










A few of my other unfinished projects are visible in the pic...lol


----------



## bassman_soundking

*Re: Any intersest in another css sdx 15 build?*

Anyway I love the sub! It handles my Crest CD2000 well. I plan on buying a port blocker at H/D. This sub gets really low even tuned to 27 hz with both ports flowing. I cant wait to hear a movie with the one port blocked to see if it sounds better when tuned to 19 hz. I think they have the pvc screw type plugs at H/D, and I am gonna look for it tomorrow. It seems to need well over the 1000 rms to get the cone moving anywhere near the 30 mm xmax though. I was going to run this on one channel of my amp and another sub on other channel, but now I am considering another amp maybe the EP2500. I like it over the EP4000 because the warranty on the new ones went from 3 yr to 1 yr.


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: Any intersest in another css sdx 15 build?*

Are you using a high pass filter (rumble filter) with the Crest CD2000 amp?


----------



## bassman_soundking

*Re: Any intersest in another css sdx 15 build?*

I need to invest in more stuff like a eD eq.2. I have been very careful so far. The only sub I have a problem with is one of my old school CV vega series 12" that has a slightly torn spider from over excursion. In my defense they have a very soft spider. I know there are other brands as well and am open to suggestions.


----------



## bassman_soundking

*Re: Any intersest in another css sdx 15 build?*

Hey anyone ever use this? Looks like it will do a lot for the money as well as a ss filter.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...Q6200_FBQ6200_Graphic_Equalizer.html#features


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: Any intersest in another css sdx 15 build?*

You'll have to read up on the unit you linked to and see if it's capable of HPF's at the frequencies you need. For the 19.5 hz tuning you need a HPF at 16 hz and for the 27.5 hz tuning you need a HPF at 17 hz to protect the sub and get the most out of it. 

Here's the modeling of your set up with 1000 watts input and the appropriate high pass filters.


----------



## bassman_soundking

*re: Another CSS SDX 15 Build*

Thanx Mike, do those models look good to you? I wanted something versatlie. It was hard to find lengths that would serve both purposes well. Any more comments on my sdx build anyone?


----------



## Mike P.

*re: Another CSS SDX 15 Build*

The 19.5 tuning looks good for HT, I'll guess the 27.5 tuning is for music. It'll definitely give you some thump in the 30 hz range. :T


----------



## bassman_soundking

*re: Another CSS SDX 15 Build*

Yeah the 4db boost around 31hz should give music a little more thump.


----------



## bassman_soundking

*re: Another CSS SDX 15 Build*

here is a video of me abusing the sub






And dont worry, I wont be pushing it that hard ever again.


----------

